# Why you shouldn't order a custom cake from Wal-Mart



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OK, so this is completely unrelated to Havanese, but that's why I posted it in the Coffee Shop forum.

I saw this on a blog tonight and had to share.

Why you shouldn't order a custom decorated cake from Wal-Mart

ound:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

hahahahahaha... thats classic!

lol


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I used to work for wallie world I would never order a cake from them that is for sure the storys I know you make you sick


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Do tell Susan!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

OMG I work with one of those people... you have to be very careful with how you phrase things!

Amanda


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

ound: Isnt that the truth ound:I worked for them for 5 years  alls I can say is I wont but food there if that means any thing


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Have you ever wonder why when you get cookies from there they are broke????
I KNOW WHY !!!! They did not come off the truck broken that is for sure, we would yell out go long ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh my, that is hilarious, Kimberly!

:laugh:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

All I can say is, the schools just aren't as good as they used to be! LOL That is unbelievable, Kimberly.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

ound: ound: ound:

That is hilarious! Not that I needed yet ANOTHER reason not to buy from Wal-Mart...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Too too funny!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ROTFLMHO!!!ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Too funny! Just more proof why I now only shop at Target! Wal Mart needs to change the sign that says "You Are Always Next In Line @ Wal Mart" to " You Are ALWAYS In Line At Wal Mart"!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

That is sooooooooo true Vicki


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is hysterical. Sort of reminds me of some of the mistakes in real estate advertising that have you laughing your butt off.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Geri, it is funny how things get translated into text sometimes.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

That is so funny. I make my own cakes because i am just not very trusting. I have heard some gross stories.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That is so funny. I bet if you worked at most food places you would never eat there.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

So true, Sandi! You learn a lot when you work in food service. I can't eat any KFC after I had friends that worked there and told me stories. OK, so I don't like fried chicken anyway, but those stories have kept me away for most of 20 years.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That is just too funny!! And rather sad that, although they were given what to write on paper, they STILL spelled it all wrong!!! ound:

Speaking of Real Estate errors, when my hubby used to work for a community paper 10 yrs ago, he did the real estate section. Well, apparently an ad ran wrong stating that an open house would run between 2-4AM!! Lets just say the owners and agent were not please because a whole bunch of bikers came knocking on their door ready for the open house right at 2AM!!! ound: That was so funny!!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

So true Kimberly. My DH does night deliveries to KFC's and he absolutely forbids us to eat at any of them.

Some of the other fast food chains he delivers to are reliably clean and well kept, so those aren't on his 'stay away' list.

Wanda


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh My .. 
Talk About writing down everything that is said .. Lets just cover all the bases and do not even try and use your noodle ..
I have said it before - we are wal mart deprived .. So We have to go to Target .. no cakes there ..
I will say for anyone who lives in the Bay Area - there is a Bakery called Sweet Things in Tiburon at the Cove Shopping in centre and they make a carrot cake that is to die for .. And they never get the message wrong .. well almost never and if they do it is redone in an instant . 
Also they have the best apple and pumpkin pie better than I can make from Scratch .. You got it - I never make it from scratch anymore ..


----------

